# xend bridge failed

## loux.thefuture

hello,

i trying to install xen

but when i start xend

i got /var/log/xend-debug.log : 

"add bridge failed : Package not installed"

can anyone help me ?

thanks

loux

----------

## loux.thefuture

i'm so stupid,

it's a kernel option that i did not activate

loux

----------

